# Any Cheap Deals Dover - Calais? (not Tesco Deals)



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Having left it too late to book Eurotunnel.

Anyone Know of any deals around please?

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

27 quid each way!! (Not sure if there's a length supplement.)

Caravan Club offer. Sail out Friday and back Sunday. Same price any sailing, but non-refundable etc..

Dave


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trev

how about Seafrance ?

Book your SeaFrance crossing before 18 March 2011 for travel anytime in 2011 from just £35* each way and quote FUB11BV.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trip*

Thanks Zebedee, was thinking more 5 days.

trek, thanks. Comes out at £90.

I was going too book a couple of weeks ago but we could not make our mind up. Now I have to collect something from Surrey just of the Southern M25 and the Tunnel is only 60 odd miles away!.

Rang Eurotunnel and the Lady said a very resounding French NON to using deals for next week.

TM


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

got another offer at £33 each way as long as you avoid weekend travel:-

Book your SeaFrance crossing before 18 March 2011 for travel anytime in 2011 from just £33* each way.

To claim your exclusive low fares, remember to quote FUB11BVP when booking your SeaFrance crossing.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Whoops.  

I think I got it A about F . . . it's sail out Sunday and return Friday.

I think. :? 

I hope, or you will call me a pillock! :wink: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*code*



trek said:


> got another offer at £33 each way as long as you avoid weekend travel:-
> 
> Book your SeaFrance crossing before 18 March 2011 for travel anytime in 2011 from just £33* each way.
> 
> To claim your exclusive low fares, remember to quote FUB11BVP when booking your SeaFrance crossing.


MAGIC

Windled it down to £66 Return with this code!

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pillock*



Zebedee said:


> Whoops.
> 
> I think I got it A about F . . . it's sail out Sunday and return Friday.
> 
> ...


No pillock button so opted for the thanks


----------

